# 1969 pontiac 461 stroker drivers ram air exhaust manifold down pipe fitment 9791637



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

Installed the motor today and noticed on the drivers side ram air III exhaust manifold tight to control arm bracket. Installed the down pipes 2 flange bolts to the 9791637 I bought from the parts place 2 years ago its a tight fit. Is this ok?

Pypes Performance Exhaust DGA20S23

also noticed to connections at the collector isn't the greatest.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Probably not much help because mines a '65 but even before the motor mount spacers I had plenty of room with the Pypes 2.5 exhaust manifolds and 2.5 down pipes. Ya I did the three stud versions which are probably a little better.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

This can’t be normal ???


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

sameold01 said:


> This can’t be normal ???


Not quite sure what I am looking at? Where is it hitting?

Sometimes the engine sits lower in the cradle. Could be due to aftermarket or weak engine mounts or even trans mounts causing a change in the engine's angle. Could be what some call "cradle sag" and then add a 1/4" shim under the engine's frame mounts.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

The down pipe is a finger space from the bracket of the lower control arm. Maybe this manifold was mismarked? Motor mounts were replaced . Trans mount is fine


----------

